# Milan: 14 infortuni. Staff sotto accusa, ma...



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme infortuni. Siamo già a 14 da inizio stagione. I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse. Molti KO sono arrivati in nazionali e la maggior parte dei problemi è di causa extra muscolare. Come ad esempio Giroud, Ibra e Bennacer.

*Ibra salta il Verona, Messias out un mese e Daniel... QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ut-1-mese-maldini-non-preoccupa.108442/unread


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2021)

Insomma è tutto ok, mulino bianco...


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme infortuni. Siamo già a 14 da inizio stagione. I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse. Molti KO sono arrivati in nazionali e la maggior parte dei problemi è di causa extra muscolare. Come ad esempio Giroud, Ibra e Bennacer.
> 
> *Ibra salta il Verona, Messias out un mese e Daniel... QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ut-1-mese-maldini-non-preoccupa.108442/unread


Chi non è soggetto ad infortuni (Tomori, Theo, Diaz, Leao) scoppia di salute.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme infortuni. Siamo già a 14 da inizio stagione. I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse. Molti KO sono arrivati in nazionali e la maggior parte dei problemi è di causa extra muscolare. Come ad esempio Giroud, Ibra e Bennacer.
> 
> *Ibra salta il Verona, Messias out un mese e Daniel... QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ut-1-mese-maldini-non-preoccupa.108442/unread


Allora sarebbe il caso di non fare più calciomercato nelle sale di ortopedia e geriatria.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Niente paura,prossimamente non avremo più problemi,ricordiamoci che abbiamo assunto Sai Baba.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme infortuni. Siamo già a 14 da inizio stagione. I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse. Molti KO sono arrivati in nazionali e la maggior parte dei problemi è di causa extra muscolare. Come ad esempio Giroud, Ibra e Bennacer.
> 
> *Ibra salta il Verona, Messias out un mese e Daniel... QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ut-1-mese-maldini-non-preoccupa.108442/unread


Gli infortuni andrebbero visti nello specifico.
Su Ibra Messias Florenzi Giroud e Bakayoko, tra gli altri, non vedo che responsabilità possa avere lo staff atletico.

Va anche detto che la filosofia della gestione tecnica è chiara: chi non è al 110% non gioca. Da altre parti (oppure da noi in altre stagioni) fanno giocare e spesso giocatori acciaccati. Da noi mi pare che al minimo problema il giocatore finisca subito tra gli indisponibili.
Direi che sia una filosofia ben precisa di gestione della rosa.


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni andrebbero visti nello specifico.
> Su Ibra Messias Florenzi Giroud e Bakayoko, tra gli altri, non vedo che responsabilità possa avere lo staff atletico.
> 
> Va anche detto che la filosofia della gestione tecnica è chiara: chi non è al 110% non gioca. Da altre parti (oppure da noi in altre stagioni) fanno giocare e spesso giocatori acciaccati. Da noi mi pare che al minimo problema il giocatore finisca subito tra gli indisponibili.
> Direi che sia una filosofia ben precisa di gestione della rosa.


E lo scorso anno abbiamo perso parecchi punti facendo giocare bennacer e Calhanoglu in condizioni impresentabili quindi meglio stiano fermi finché non avranno recuperato al 100%


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni andrebbero visti nello specifico.
> Su Ibra Messias Florenzi Giroud e Bakayoko, tra gli altri, non vedo che responsabilità possa avere lo staff atletico.
> 
> Va anche detto che la filosofia della gestione tecnica è chiara: chi non è al 110% non gioca. Da altre parti (oppure da noi in altre stagioni) fanno giocare e spesso giocatori acciaccati. Da noi mi pare che al minimo problema il giocatore finisca subito tra gli indisponibili.
> Direi che sia una filosofia ben precisa di gestione della rosa.


Perdonami,se non è colpa dello staff atletico,vuol dire che è colpa dello staff dirigenziale che li va a prendere rotti,senza allenamenti,con problemi pregressi,o addirittura residenti in ospedale(Pellegri).Altrimenti se non è colpa nemmeno dello staff dirigenziale oltre a quello atletico,in 2 anni,la colpa di chi sarebbe?


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> E lo scorso anno abbiamo perso parecchi punti facendo giocare bennacer e Calhanoglu in condizioni impresentabili quindi meglio stiano fermi finché non avranno recuperato al 100%


Giusto. Come detto da Pioli tante volte, l'obiettivo del calciomercato estivo era allungare la rosa e avere piu opzioni possibile. Mi sembra che alla fine si comportino in modo coerente.
Pioli ha il pregio (finora) di non guardare in faccia nessuno e di far giocare davvero tutti quelli della rosa (finora bene, speriamo di continuare).

Per me la nostra lista di indisponibili va sempre soppesata in base a questa filosofia di gestione.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perdonami,se non è colpa dello staff atletico,vuol dire che è colpa dello staff dirigenziale che li va a prendere rotti,senza allenamenti,con problemi pregressi,o addirittura residenti in ospedale(Pellegri).Altrimenti se non è colpa nemmeno dello staff dirigenziale oltre a quello atletico,in 2 anni,la colpa di chi sarebbe?


Dipende, ripeto, dai casi specifici.
Ibra è Ibra e si sa.
Giroud ha beccato il covid.
Bakayoko si è infortunato in un intervento di gioco.
Florenzi si è operato per la pulizia del menisco.
Non in tutti i casi è colpa di qualcuno. In alcuni magari si, in altri no.

Per il resto, ho detto quello che penso, da noi se un giocatore non è al 110% non lo fanno giocare per cui la lista di indisponibili è inevitabilmente lunga.

Riuscire a fare tutti questi punti con le tante assenze che abbiamo è un grande pregio, comunque, non certo un difetto.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende, ripeto, dai casi specifici.
> Ibra è Ibra e si sa.
> Giroud ha beccato il covid.
> Bakayoko si è infortunato in un intervento di gioco.
> ...


È indubbiamente un pregio,ma accadrà fino a gennaio forse,poi il logorìo arriverà per chi tira la carretta senza sosta,come avvenne lo scorso campionato,e magari a giugno saremo qui a mordere i gomiti per aver perso uno scudetto per assenza di alternative.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> È indubbiamente un pregio,ma accadrà fino a gennaio forse,poi il logorìo arriverà per chi tira la carretta senza sosta,come avvenne lo scorso campionato,e magari a giugno saremo qui a mordere i gomiti per aver perso uno scudetto per assenza di alternative.


Speriamo di no. In teoria questo massiccio turnover dovrebbe servire proprio a evitare l'errore dell'anno scorso.
Diciamo che tutto è stato messo in piedi proprio per questo.

Poi dirà il campo, come sempre.

Se parliamo di logorio dei giocatori che giocano tutte le partite, direi che le nostre avversarie rischiano molto molto piu di noi. Vedremo come reagiranno Napoli e Inter quando dovranno fare a meno di quelli che da loro stanno giocando adesso letteralmente sempre.
Vedremo per esempio come giocherà il Napoli con Petagna al posto di Osimhen.


----------



## koti (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme infortuni. Siamo già a 14 da inizio stagione. I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse. Molti KO sono arrivati in nazionali e la maggior parte dei problemi è di causa extra muscolare. Come ad esempio Giroud, Ibra e Bennacer.
> 
> *Ibra salta il Verona, Messias out un mese e Daniel... QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ut-1-mese-maldini-non-preoccupa.108442/unread


C'è da dire che andiamo a ritmi doppi rispetto alle altre di serie A, in questo lo staff atletico qualche merito lo avrà.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme infortuni. Siamo già a 14 da inizio stagione. I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse. Molti KO sono arrivati in nazionali e la maggior parte dei problemi è di causa extra muscolare. Come ad esempio Giroud, Ibra e Bennacer.
> 
> *Ibra salta il Verona, Messias out un mese e Daniel... QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ut-1-mese-maldini-non-preoccupa.108442/unread


bastava comprare il preparatore dell inter dello scorso anno.. l'inter ha vinto lo scudetto perchè ha giocato 6 mesi con tutti gli 11 titolari


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no. In teoria questo massiccio turnover dovrebbe servire proprio a evitare l'errore dell'anno scorso.
> Diciamo che tutto è stato messo in piedi proprio per questo.
> 
> Poi dirà il campo, come sempre.
> ...


be ci ha già fatto 2 partite senza, e le ha vinte entrambe. sarà una grossa perdita però fino ad ora hanno dimostrato di poterne fare a meno almeno in situazioni facili.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be ci ha già fatto 2 partite senza, e le ha vinte entrambe. sarà una grossa perdita però fino ad ora hanno dimostrato di poterne fare a meno almeno in situazioni facili.


Vedremo vedremo. Per me senza di lui lottano per il quarto posto come la passata stagione. Ma appunto staremo a vedere.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> bastava comprare il preparatore dell inter dello scorso anno.. l'inter ha vinto lo scudetto perchè ha giocato 6 mesi con tutti gli 11 titolari



Beh ok l'Inter giocava in 11 dietro la palla, neanche si sforzavano.


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse.


ci mancherebbe altro, non si sa neanche il nome di queste persone figuriamoci attendersi una presa di responsabilità
va tutto alla grande


----------



## Zenos (12 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan è allarme infortuni. Siamo già a 14 da inizio stagione. I tifosi rossoneri se la prendono con lo staff atletico ma bisogna andarci piano con le accuse. Molti KO sono arrivati in nazionali e la maggior parte dei problemi è di causa extra muscolare. Come ad esempio Giroud, Ibra e Bennacer.
> 
> *Ibra salta il Verona, Messias out un mese e Daniel... QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ut-1-mese-maldini-non-preoccupa.108442/unread


Io ingaggerei il supervisore/controllore dei responsabili della prevenzione infortuni....


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo vedremo. Per me senza di lui lottano per il quarto posto come la passata stagione. Ma appunto staremo a vedere.


il punto è che quelle 3-4 partite che manca hanno delle passeggiate.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Ottobre 2021)

Beh giroud mi pareva fosse fermo per problemi alla schiena e Ibra al polpaccio, quindi in quale modo non sarebberp riconducibili a problemi muscolari?


----------



## Zenos (12 Ottobre 2021)

Siamo a 15


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi,vorrei che qualcuno facesse sapere a tutti quanto prende Sai Baba,il santone che abbiamo assunto per la prevenzione degli infortuni,non scherzo,se qualcuno lo sa ce lo dica,perché neanche nei film con Lino Banfi anni 70 esisteva una cosa ridicola come questa.


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2021)

è risaputo che da qualche anno a questa parte siamo la squadra di serie A con più infortuni...le cause? non le conosco, ma posso ipotizzarle...incontri molte volte ravvicinati, ritmi (in partita) molto elevati (forse oltre il limite delle fibre muscolari), preparatori non preparati/organizzati...viene da chiedersi...perché l'inter l'anno scorso ha avuto pochissimi infortuni? hanno giocato le nostre stesse partite!!


----------

